# Happy birthday to former "Winston Man" David Goerlitz!



## fbb1964 (15/4/21)

Happy birthday to former "Winston Man" David Goerlitz!

He's been a brave voice, first fighting the cigarette companies that once employed him, then fighting misinformation about ways to quit smoking.

The David Goerlitz Story is now available on ibex (same platform as our film). Go check it out & join us in wishing him a happy birthday.

https://watchibex.com/programs/the-david-goerlitz-story-becoming-winston-man

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

